# FIRE Special Offer 5:45PM EDT Sony 32GB USB drive - SOLD OUT



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It'll look like this on the lock screen, or go to the Special Offers tab on your Fire.

Looks like this is the one being offered?
http://www.amazon.com/Sony-Microvault-Flash-Smartphone-USM32SA1/dp/B00HWL9AJC/?tag=kbkindleb-20

Sent from my KFAPWI using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That didn't last long . . . . . finished dinner and checked and it said 99% sold . . . . . but wouldn't let me buy and about a minute ago it went to 100% sold.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> That didn't last long . . . . . finished dinner and checked and it said 99% sold . . . . . but wouldn't let me buy and about a minute ago it went to 100% sold.


Did you try again? Sometimes some get returned from shopping carts that aren't completed...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Did you try again? Sometimes some get returned from shopping carts that aren't completed...
> 
> Betsy


Yep. . . . . . clicked and clicked. 

Don't _really_ need another thumb drive, though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yep. . . . . . clicked and clicked.
> 
> Don't _really_ need another thumb drive, though.


Nor did I but I got it anyway,,,,

Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I managed to get one, curious to see if it works with the Fire since it says most Android tablets and phones. 
T'would be interesting...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I won't be surprised if it doesn't work with Fire -- given it's a non-standard version of android. But, as it was a _Fire_ special deal, maybe it will . . . . . .


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I won't be surprised if it doesn't work with Fire -- given it's a non-standard version of android. But, as it was a _Fire_ special deal, maybe it will . . . . . .


Yeah, thought of that, the non-standard version of Android thing, but still, gotta hope with the _Fire_ deal...
Although I got LL a Blender a while back on the _Fire_ deal and it didn't work with the tablet either.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

intinst said:


> Although I got LL a Blender a while back on the _Fire_ deal and it didn't work with the tablet either.


*snort*

What, the Fire wouldn't fit in the blender?


Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *snort*
> 
> What, the Fire wouldn't fit in the blender?
> 
> ...


 Didn't come with a USB cable & I couldn't find the port to plug it in anyway.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think you should complain . . . . and write a really bad review!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think you should complain . . . . and write a really bad review!


Yeah, that'd teach 'em!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bah missed this completely.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

VydorScope said:


> Bah missed this completely.


Darn it, me too. I'm an archive junkie so I always need more space for stuff.

I recently bought a Nexus 7 and have been neglecting my Fire. I need to make a point of checking the deals at least once a day.

Posting from my shiny new Nexus 7


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ireadbooks said:


> Darn it, me too. I'm an archive junkie so I always need more space for stuff.
> 
> I recently bought a Nexus 7 and have been neglecting my Fire. I need to make a point of checking the deals at least once a day.
> 
> Posting from my shiny new Nexus 7


You can set them to send you text messages too, if you have a phone . . . . . which works for me as I don't always have my Fire, but I do have my phone. They warn you about an hour ahead of when it's to start and then you just need to remember to check right at the start -- some things go very very fast!


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

How do I set them to send text messages to my phone?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

SeymourKopath said:


> How do I set them to send text messages to my phone?


I can't find where I set it -- but they definitely come. . . . .next time I get one I'll see if I can figure it out. Or maybe someone else will sooner. 

I think I get emails too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SeymourKopath said:


> How do I set them to send text messages to my phone?


http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?docId=1001388031

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Tia K (Sep 28, 2013)

ireadbooks said:


> Darn it, me too. I'm an archive junkie so I always need more space for stuff.
> 
> I recently bought a Nexus 7 and have
> 
> ...


Lol i missed it by a big time delay haha. i think there should be a hot deals section on here so we wont miss such deals.


----------

